# Only in Americ... Oh wait...



## Cryozombie (Jan 25, 2009)

*Man Accused of Dissolving 300 Bodies *



> TIJUANA, Mexico (Jan. 24) - Relatives of 100 missing people want to show photos of their loved ones to a man arrested in Tijuana for allegedly helping a druglord dispose of his slain enemies by dissolving their bodies in acid, a victims' group said Saturday.
> 
> 
> Santiago Meza Lopez, known as the "Pozole Maker" after a local stew, is accused by Mexico's military of disposing of 300 bodies for Teodoro Garcia Simental, a suspected former lieutenant of the Tijuana-based Arellano Felix drug cartel.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep, an acid bath will do it alright. But the real horror part of it is contemplating how many of them were still alive? Even more so... how many of them were conscious? Those drug lords are pretty mean.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 25, 2009)

What I find unfathomable is that the man had 300 enemies. How many were simply folk he hooked who couldn't pay... or worse people he did it to for FUN?

I post things like this because it serves us as a reminder the world is dangerous, and there are scary people out there...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2009)

*shudder*


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

Forget Iraq. Most Iraqis will be a lot happier with us when we unass ourselves from their country. And Al Qaeda will have to go back to doing its own recruiting. 

The thing that really should concern us is Mexico. It's becoming a failed state right next door to us. Any problems there starting with the Special Forces-trained soldiers we trained and who immediately hired out to the narcos become our problem. And those aren't problems we can keep at arm's length or pretend to solve with MOABs and Strykers. They are problems which will be with us until they're actually solved.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is terrible.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> What I find unfathomable is that the man had 300 enemies. How many were simply folk he hooked who couldn't pay... or worse people he did it to for FUN?
> 
> I post things like this because it serves us as a reminder the world is dangerous, and there are scary people out there...


I don't think the drug lord had THAT many enemies... these were most likely people who probably tried to screw him or got caught doing something HE felt they shouldn't do or tried to snitch or whatever reason... Yeah he's got enemies of course but bumping them off isn't quite as easy... his enemies would include rival lords and LEO's both honest and corrupt ones. 
The drug lord ordered the "hit" or elimination and the lieutenant carried out and probably was given free reign on the method... just trusted to do so. 
Pretty danged trusted after 300+ disposals. Now he's caught and his time on this planet is growing very short.


----------

